# Originalfarben verringern



## Viviana (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen

habe ein kleines Problem der mir aber den kopf zerbricht.

Habe 1 bild mit diesen eigeschaften:

*Bildgrösse            256 x 192        Pixel (4:3)
Originalfarben        65536            (16 BitsPerPixel)
Aktuelle Farben       16,7 Millionen   (24 BitsPerPixel)*

Nun mochte ich ein von mir generiertes bild erstellen aber mit den identischen eigenschaften. Schaffe es aber nicht. Es stimmt alles bis auf Originalfarben, die bleiben bei 16.7 Milionen. Moechte aber es auf 65536 Farben schaffen.

Habe um diese Daten auszulesen Irfanview benutzt.

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen? 

Liebe Grüsse

Viviana


----------

